# Circleville,OH Free AKC MALE (used as stud,going to pound)



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Only putting him here because he is a not neutered and used as a stud before,and she is threatening to take him to the pound. Really hope he does not fall into the wrong hands !!!! Mods move if need be,please.
http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/2067587203.html
*Free German Shepherd AKC MALE (Circleville)*

Date: 2010-11-18, 3:10PM EST
Reply to: see below 



FREE HE IS AKC AND CKC REGISTERED BUT WILL UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES COME WITH PAPERS. HE HAS BEEN USED AS A STUD DOG BUT CAN NO LONGER KEEP. HE DOES NOT LIKE CATS OR SMALL DOGS HE WILL KILL THEM. HE IS ABSOLUTELY FINE WITH BIG DOGS AND PEOPLE INCLUDING KIDS. HE IS A PROTECTIVE TYPE DOG AND IS A GREAT HOUSE DOG. HE IS UTD ON SHOTS, AND NOT FIXED. HE IS FREE TO GOOD HOME. HE NEEDS ROOM TO RUN SO IF YOU LIVE IN AN APARTMENT DONT BOTHER CALLING. YOU COME PICK UP I WILL NOT MEET. HE NEEDS GONE ASAP OR HE WILL GO TO THE POUND. CALL GRETCHEN 740-497-5928 











Location: Circleville,Ohio
<


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GEEZ, they won't even pay for a neuter and then take him to a rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

But they got money for breeding him...


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, based on the grammar itself this sounds like an interesting individual.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

What a charming individual. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, in NC we call that a "*******!" Poor guy, owner needs to be FIXED!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

She now has better pictures and this message on her post.
PLEASE DO NOT FLAG BECAUSE THE ONLY THING YOU ARE DOING IS SENDING HIM TO THE POUND
FREE MALE AKC GERMAN SHEPHERD


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Aw. If I were there, I'd try to go get him just to get him out of her hands.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That poor dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Wow, so she's making money on her Chis now and doesn't need him.  I do need to move him but if someone could please keep an eye open in area shelters for him, I will move him right back - and keep him at the top of non-urgent.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, poor boy. She sounds like a real winner!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I say this with all the sarcasm in the world because what a sad situation for the dog - who cares if he comes with CKC papers. You can take a photo of him yourself and send it in and you'll get your very own CKC papers (not that they mean anything). But if papers are that important to you, you can get the exact same thing she has for him. CKC papers aren't worth the paper they're printed on.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Rerun said:


> - who cares if he comes with CKC papers. You can take a photo of him yourself and send it in and you'll get your very own CKC papers (not that they mean anything). But if papers are that important to you, you can get the exact same thing she has for him. CKC papers aren't worth the paper they're printed on.


He's AKC registered too so the CKC might be Canadian Kennel. Definitely feel sorry for the dog.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

What a hateful, hateful person. I wish there was some way to get him to VA cuz I would take him.


----------



## sandor (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmpf, I live two hours away from Columbus. If I were more financially stable and my roommate didn't have a cat, I sure would consider him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Whiteshepherds said:


> He's AKC registered too so the CKC might be Canadian Kennel. Definitely feel sorry for the dog.


If he really is AKC registered, why is he absolutely not coming with his papers? What's the big deal? Are they hiding something or just lying about being registered?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a offer of a home for him posted on CL. Her ad (owner) was also flagged for removal. I will keep an eye on the pound in Circleville (Pickaway Cty. Dog Shelter ). I think someone will take him though before he will make it to the pound,not that that is a good thing though. Hopefully someone good will take him.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> If he really is AKC registered, why is he absolutely not coming with his papers? What's the big deal? Are they hiding something or just lying about being registered?


No idea really, but it's not unheard of for people to give away registered dogs without the papers. They want the dog to have a good home, not be used as a stud. 

I don't see anything sentimental in her ad...it's actually pretty angry. This may be a good dog but she sure doesn't seem attached to him.

She's in such a hurry to get rid of him it makes me wonder if he belongs to an ex-boyfriend, soon to be ex-husband etc. (payback...I'm giving away your dog) Maybe she's being evicted, maybe, maybe, maybe.... who knows. 

The papers shouldn't matter if someone really wants to rescue him. All I was saying is if he's also AKC registered, the CKC might be Canadian. There's no reason to register with Continental if you're already with the AKC.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd like to put this sweetheart of an owner on Craigslist...... poor guy, the way she talks about him is sickening. Just another disposable item. I doubt he ever had papers, but who cares - bump and :help: for the unwanted boy..
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

